# Sunrise vs Okna



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

We have been researching replacements windows for several weeks now. After looking at Pella, Marvin, Andersen, Sunrise, Okna and a couple really low end products, we've narrowed down our choices to Sunrise or Okna 800 series. We think the Sunrise is a little more attractive than Okna due to smaller frame on outside and contoured sash frame on inside. But everything we have read rates Okna higher in energy performance and structural integrity. Our greatest struggle now on choosing is understanding exactly which model of Sunrise we are being quoted. Sunrise offers multiple models and from what we have read, they are not all equal and just represent branding differences ffor selling through different channels. First time we asked the installer which model of Sunrise they are quoting, they said Sunrise only makes one. After I gave them the names of the different models from Sunrise website they said they have the window built to their specs by Sunrise and I could not get a solid answer to which model they match. The brochure they gave us is from Sunrise, but it makes no mention of model either even though their website does. The quote we were given provided no technical detail on the window itself that would indicate the model. So, my concern at this point is that we may not get the highest end Sunrise model (Restorations) we think we are comparing to the Okna. As best we can tell, it appears the lower end Sunrise windows do not have the same quality of structural reinforcement as the Restorations.

We are looking at 16 DH insert vinyl replacements.

Does anyone have any greater insights into what we would be getting from this Sunrise installer? Should we be scared off by how this installer has handled our questions? Should we call Sunrise to find out?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunrise makes a nice window and it is a bit narrower than the Okna 800. If you want the narrower Okna, the 500 series has the same visual glass as the Sunrise with still better performance numbers (air infiltration, thermal, and DP).

I prefer the 800 though. The slight offset in frame thickness is worth it in my opinion for the additional performance and optional metal hardware.

They need to specify the Vanguard in this case and opt for the reinforcement. The meeting rail and sill on the Sunrise are a bit on the weak side so reinforcement is a must in my opinion. 

The Restorations is based on the same extrusion as the Vanguard but has some options already loaded into it. 

Just make sure you installer specifies the reinforcement at a minimum. I am not sure I would be put off by what they said but I would expect them to know their product offerings a bit better than this.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks WOW. What exactly is the reinforcement. I thought that it was a fiberglass or metal rod/beam inside the sash frame. I think the Sunrise installer has only mentioned foam of some type inside the sash frame as reinforcement.


----------



## Cdwjr (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks WOW. What exactly is the reinforcement. I thought that it was a fiberglass or metal rod/beam inside the sash frame. I think the Sunrise installer has only mentioned foam of some type inside the sash frame as reinforcement.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Correct. Should be a composite reinforcement inside the meeting rail sashes.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cdwjr said:


> Thanks WOW. What exactly is the reinforcement. I thought that it was a fiberglass or metal rod/beam inside the sash frame. I think the Sunrise installer has only mentioned foam of some type inside the sash frame as reinforcement.


Depending on the window size, I have seen those meeting rails bow on the Sunrise. 

Strength is not is most dominant feature.

The Okna 800 gives you all the strength you can handle at a DP-60 and a 0.01 air number but it is a bit thicker (not much) than the Sunrise.


----------

